# Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus



## mitatouche (3. Mai 2017)

*Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Ich bin seit gut 20 Jahren im PC Bereich Bastler, Gamer und Enthusiast und habe derzeit recht negative Erfahrungen mit dem Asus PG278Q Gaming Monitor.
Im Mai 2015 kaufte ich mir Online dieses Modell. Ich las eindrucksvolle Testberichte bei Prad.de und entschied mich für diesen WQHD Monitor von Asus wegen der Details. Zwar ein TFT Modell, aber immerhin mit 144Hz und GSync.
Dieses Modell hielt aber grad einmal ein paar Wochen schon häuften sich Bildfehler. Wenn man Fenster auf dem Desktop geöffnet hat und sie auf den Desktop verschob, dann wurde die Schrift unklar und verschwommen.
Ein eindeutiger Fehler des Monitors. Egal ob mit aktiviertem GSync oder verschiedenen Herzzahlen von 60Hz bis 144 Hz. Der Fehler blieb. Also leitete ich eine RMA ein, die auch vorbildlich von Asus gemanagt wurde.
Es gab einen Vor-Ort Austausch und der Monitor wurde gewechselt.
Nun nähere ich mich grad dem Garantie-ende und muss wieder diverse Fehler feststellen. Wenn ich ein Explorer Fenster auf dem Desktop geöffnet habe, dann ist der Hintergrund weiss, wenn das Fenster unten Mitte liegt.
Bewege ich das Fenster nach oben Links oder oben Rechts verändert der Hintergrund die Farbe in leicht Besch. Beim Bewegen der Fenster tritt leichtes Ghosting der Buchstaben auf und das ist nicht aktzeptabel.
Desweiteren habe ich Fehler in verschiedenen Browsern beim Scrolling mit hellen Bildern. Nach oben zu scrollen bringt einen rosa Schnitt an die Bildkante. Stelle ich im OD auf Extrem, wird die Bildkante beim Scrolling Schwarz.
Also während des Scrollens quasi.  Es fängt also wieder an Probleme zu geben, so dass ich eine RMA bei Asus einleitete. So soll nun erneut ein Austauschmonitor geliefert werden und ich soll den defekten einschicken.
Das Internet ist gespickt mit Fehlern die dieses Modell betreffen. Ich glaube fast, dass ich auf kurz oder lang wieder Probleme erwarten darf. Wenn ich bedenke das ich 2015 gut 700EUR bezahlt habe, bin ich doch schon sehr enttäuscht.
Denn ein weiterer Defekt läge ja dann außerhalb der Garantiezeit. Diese läuft am 26.05.2017 ab. 
Wäre nett mal zu erfahren ob es überhaupt User gibt, die ein einwandfreies Modell erhalten haben. Gibt es die überhaupt?
Kann es sein, dass Asus den Monitor falsch konzipiert hat? Vielleicht vorschnell auf den Markt gebracht hat und deswegen eigentlich der Artikel hätte zurückgerufen werden müssen?
Mich würde interessieren wie die Community diese Angelegenheit betrachtet und ich bin auf das Feedback gespannt.
Gruss
mitatouche


----------



## NatokWa (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Habe das Teil selber und der darf bei mir einiges Aushalten . Absolut NULL Probleme . Allerdings habe ich Overdrive auch NICHT an , das sieht einfach nich aus und sollte meiner Meinung nach weg bleiben .


----------



## aloha84 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Mein vorschlag wäre auch, overdrive aus.


----------



## mitatouche (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Overdrive raus bringt keine Veränderung. Leider. Wohl wieder defekt.


----------



## mitatouche (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Wie bekommt man die Computer Details in die Beiträge. Muss ich mal abchecken.


----------



## mitatouche (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Test ob meine Signatur angezeigt wird.


----------



## Rwk (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Panel-Lotterie nennt man das scherzhafterweise bei Acer und Asus... 
Es gibt bestimmt auch fehlerfreie Modelle, aber sehr viele User müssen ihren Monitor wohl solange umtauschen, bis so einer dabei ist. Du bist jedenfalls nicht der erste mit solchen Problemen. 

Weil die scheinbar keinen Cent für Qualitätskontrollen opfern wollen, mach ich auch keinen Cent für deren Produkte locker...


----------



## mitatouche (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

So heute kam der Austausch Monitor von Asus. Die Fehler die ich so hatte waren ok. Leider hat aber das Austauschmodell offensichtlich einen Display Schaden. Am rechten Rand ca. 1cm nach innen ragend ist das innere Display gebrochen und wirft einen Schatten. Soviel zur Qualität Sicherung von Asus. Musste leider erneut eine RMA einreichen. Mal sehen was draus wird. Bin enttäuscht.


----------



## PaladinX (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Meiner rennt seit dem Erscheinen 2015 wie ne Eins.
Fahre aber auch mit maximal 120 Hz, vielleicht hat das Auswirkungen?


----------



## Guffelgustav (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Habe meinen jetzt seit Frühjahr 2016.
Lief meist mit 120Hz@Desktop und 144Hz@Games.
Nie Probleme mit dem Modell gehabt und auch keine Pixelfehler oder ähnliche bekannte Probleme.
Ghosting ist, soweit ich weiß, TN-Panel bedingt und habe ich auch ganz leicht bei bestimmten Farben/Hintergründen.
Geht aber unter, wenn man nicht explizit darauf achtet beim Spielen.

Habe aber auch erstmal 2 bestellt und retournieren müssen, bis ich meinen jetzigen hatte.
Die beiden Anderen hatten Pixelfehler, teilweise mitten im Bild


----------



## mitatouche (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Ich habe jetzt von Asus die neue RMA Bestätigung. Die werden also die nächsten Tage einen neuen Monitor auf den Weg bringen.
Wie gesagt stört mich an diesem Austausch Modell der Riss rechts Außen. Kann auch sein das da ein Fremdkörper zwischen den Displayschichten ist,
oder aber ein Haar-Riss. Was solls. Zumindest ist der Service so schlecht nicht, denn die machen zumindest Vorabaustausch. Die senden einen neuen Monitor
und dann kann ich in der Verpackung den defekten binnen 5 Tagen zurück senden. Transportschein für DHL liegt bei.
Bin dennoch ziemlich enttäuscht. Das wäre dann in 1,75 Jahren der vierte Monitor der geliefert wird. Was soll man dazu sagen.
Betrieben habe ich den Monitor tatsächlich mit 144 Hz. Vielleicht leidet da das Display über die Maßen.
Jetzt warte ich erstmal ab und hoffe demnächst sorgenfrei zu sein.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Dann haben die das ja wieder geändert. 
Früher wurde der Monitor direkt an der Haustür getauscht


----------



## mitatouche (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

So, nun hat ja mein letzter Monitor rechts außen einen ca. 1cm langen Schattenwurf. (letzter Stand) Ein Freund war das Wochenende da und meinte, es sähe nach einem Fremdkörper aus, der oberhalb des inneren Displays einen Schatten wirft.
Letzen Samstag kam der Austausch Monitor von Asus. Schon gefreut, dass jetzt endlich Ruhe ist. Leider bin ich wieder enttäuscht worden, denn dieser Austausch Monitor hat wieder einmal Farbfehler. Beim Scrollen mit hellen Bildern
bekommen diese einen Farbstich an der Bildkante. Extremstes Ghosting konnte nachgewiesen werden. Kann ich nicht zufrieden mit sein. Die Farbe ist bei Bewegung nicht stabil. Irgendwie ist da der Wurm drin.
Habe dann wieder mit Asus kommuniziert. Heute Antwort erhalten. Die wollen jetzt Abstand von Retourware nehmen und mir einen neuen Monitor liefern. Ich hoffe inständig, dass der Farbstabil ist und endlich funktioniert.
Ich hatte schon überlegt mal an die Chefetage zu schreiben. Vielleicht wird jetzt alles gut.
Richtig ist, früher hat Hermes den Monitor Vor Ort getauscht. Machen die nicht mehr so. Die senden per DHL einen Vorabaustausch und man sendet in dem Karton dann den defekten Monitor zurück.


----------



## Rolk (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Das ist ja echt ein Trauerspiel was du da mitmachst. Hoffentlich wird jetzt alles gut. 

Habe selbst vor kurzem 2 neue Monitore bestellt (HP + AOC). Beide stammten aus Sonderangeboten und bei beiden hatte ich Bammel Rückläufer angedreht zu bekommen. Aber alles gut, kein einziger Pixelfehler und auch sonst konnte ich bisher keine Mängel finden.


----------



## mitatouche (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt ein Trauerspiel was du da mitmachst. Hoffentlich wird jetzt alles gut.
> 
> Habe selbst vor kurzem 2 neue Monitore bestellt (HP + AOC). Beide stammten aus Sonderangeboten und bei beiden hatte ich Bammel Rückläufer angedreht zu bekommen. Aber alles gut, kein einziger Pixelfehler und auch sonst konnte ich bisher keine Mängel finden.



Da hast Du echt Glück gehabt.
Ich hoffe wenn die Neuware diese Woche bei mir ankommt, das es dann passen wird. (Daumendrück)


----------



## lunaticx (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

uiuiui .. das ist echt mal keine schöne Story die du grad erlebst.

Hatte auch vor kurzem mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir nen Asus zu kaufen ... 
Dann doch kurz nach der Bestellung abbestellt und einen Benq geordert.

War wohl die bessere Entscheidung


----------



## teachmeluv (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Aus Sicht des Verkäufers ist das echt ein Super-GAU: ein Fall, wo einfach ALLES schiefgeht 
Solche Dinge passieren und man muss das nicht immer gleich auf die ganze Marke ausweiten, sonst wäre der Laden ja schon pleite.

Mein Asus VG248QE funktioniert wunderbar seit dem ersten Tag und bereitet viel Freude.


----------



## mitatouche (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*



lunaticx schrieb:


> uiuiui .. das ist echt mal keine schöne Story die du grad erlebst.
> 
> Hatte auch vor kurzem mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir nen Asus zu kaufen ...
> Dann doch kurz nach der Bestellung abbestellt und einen Benq geordert.
> ...



Naja, ich weiss nicht ob man da pauschalisieren kann. Aber.....ich habe mittlerweile so einiges gehört im Netz. Vor allem Monitore die hochfrequent sind (144Hz und mehr)  WQHD Auflösung haben und Gsync sind Fehler belastet, sprich, es gibt da Probleme bei dieser Monitor Gruppe.
Das betrifft ganz klar Asus aber auch Acer mit den Predator Modellen. Mitunter tauscht man da so lange bis es passt. So wie bei mir. Zumindest ist der Service mal gar nicht schlecht. Die hätten das ja einfach auch aussitzen oder leugnen können.
Und Vorabaustausch macht auch nicht jeder. Ich wage mal Zuversicht. Die wollen von Asus immerhin einen Neuwaren Artikel senden und das im letzten drittel der Garantie. Mal abwarten ob es dann auch funktioniert.


----------



## mitatouche (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Ich hoffe das bald Alles gut werden wird....der Austausch Monitor ist zurück gesendet. Demnächst soll ein Neugerät zugeschickt werden.


----------



## mitatouche (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

So, heute kam ein neuer Monitor von Asus an. Es handelt sich um das Modell PG278Q.  Offensichtlich in einer neuen Revision. Mein alter defekter Asus konnte ja nur bis 144 Hz darstellen. Dieser hier schafft bis zu 165 Hz. Das Weiß könnte ein wenig weißer sein. Unterm Strich bin ich aber zumindest happy, denn der neue Austausch Monitor hat beim Scrolling oder verschieben von Fenstern keine Farbränder. Pixelfehler 0. Und wie gesagt, werde ich jetzt erstmal ausgiebig ein paar Games testen. Scheint aber ok zu sein soweit. Dieser Monitor kostet beim Media Markt grad mal 660 EUR. Insoweit kann ich zufrieden sein, das die Umtausch Arie wohl nun zu Ende ist. Wenn mir noch was auffällt, werde ich berichten.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Das müsste aber der QR sein normalerweise.


----------



## mitatouche (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das müsste aber der QR sein normalerweise.



Hast Recht ist der PG27QR


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Hmm, also hilft es bei Asus immer noch, denen mal ein wenig Druck zu machen.


----------



## mitatouche (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, also hilft es bei Asus immer noch, denen mal ein wenig Druck zu machen.



Na ja, was heißt Druck machen?
Ich bin halt am Ball geblieben und habe die diversen Mängel nicht hingenommen.
Ich hatte denen mitgeteilt, das ich auch hundert mal tauschen würde bis es passt.
Daraufhin hatte Asus dann nach dem zweiten defekten Monitor Neuware angeboten.
Und das macht halt nicht jeder. Ich bin jetzt ganz zufrieden.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Wie es bereits richtig gesagt wurde, mit 165Hz (per OC) hast Du einen PG278QR erhalten & daher auch Neuware.
Mein erstes Modell, welches ich im August 2014 geordert habe, hatte viele/diverse Mängel & wurde sofort ausgetauscht. Mein zweites Modell überlebte nur zwei Monate (von August bis Oktober 2014) & mündete in einen Totaldefekt.^^ Mein drittes Modell funzt nun seit fast 3 Jahre klaglos & daher auf Holz klopf.


----------



## GEChun (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Echt übel.

Mein PG278Q läuft Gott sei dank fehlerfrei, nur das Netzteil hatte vor kurzem nen kleinen defekt, wurde ausgetauscht und funktioniert nun auch wieder fehlerfrei.  

Das mit dem Fremdkörper sowie Schäden am Gehäuse kenne ich zwar von Asus auch aber hätte nicht gedacht, das die teuren Modelle da auch von betroffen sind.
Bei den günstigen treten diese Probleme schon häufiger auf. Dachte immer dass, das an den Einsparungen liegt...


----------



## mitatouche (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*



SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wie es bereits richtig gesagt wurde, mit 165Hz (per OC) hast Du einen PG278QR erhalten & daher auch Neuware.
> Mein erstes Modell, welches ich im August 2014 geordert habe, hatte viele/diverse Mängel & wurde sofort ausgetauscht. Mein zweites Modell überlebte nur zwei Monate (von August bis Oktober 2014) & mündete in einen Totaldefekt.^^ Mein drittes Modell funzt nun seit fast 3 Jahre klaglos & daher auf Holz klopf.



Kurze Frage: Mir ist in Deinem Setup aufgefallen, dass Du eine GTX 1080 zusammen mit einer GTX 970 verwendest. Geht das überhaupt? Ist das ein SLI? Was bringt das?
Weil ich hätte noch eine GTX 980 rumfliegen. Macht das Sinn die auch noch einzubauen , neben meiner GTX 1080?


----------



## GEChun (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*



mitatouche schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Mir ist in Deinem Setup aufgefallen, dass Du eine GTX 1080 zusammen mit einer GTX 970 verwendest. Geht das überhaupt? Ist das ein SLI? Was bringt das?
> Weil ich hätte noch eine GTX 980 rumfliegen. Macht das Sinn die auch noch einzubauen , neben meiner GTX 1080?



In Games bringt es dir keinen FPS Vorteil abgesehen davon, dass du die GTX 980 als Physikkarte benutzen kannst.
Das steigert deine Performance aber auch nur in Titeln die Physx nutzen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*



> Geht das überhaupt? Ist das ein SLI? Was bringt das?


Ja das geht & nein, dass ist kein SLI. Vielleicht mal in ferner Zukunft lassen sich einige Gameengines mit DX12 & solch einem Setup "beschleunigen", aber momentan wäre solch eine Config nur für PhysX-Soft gedacht.
Nutzen? Gleich 0, da eine 1080er idR sämtliche PhysX-Soft adäquat & zufriedenstellend befeuern kann, je nach Settings versteht sich.
Ich habe meine 970er nicht in meinem System verbaut & die Graka ist schön verpackt u. dient nur als Backup, also für den Fall der Fälle.^^ Ich wollte das gute Stück nicht für schmales Geld verhökern & hab daher das Kärtchen lieber behalten. Da aber in meiner Signature noch Platz war, habe ich dort mein Kärtchen verewigt.


----------



## mitatouche (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278Q / Ist dieser Monitor grundsätzlich Defekt bzw. eine Fehlentwicklung von Asus*

Aha, verstehe. Ich habe auch noch eine Asus Strix GTX 980 in Reserve. Falls mir der 1080 was defekt ist.


----------

